# Dish HD Test Channel?



## paychekkk (Jan 15, 2006)

What channel is the HD test channel. I had read somewhere here that they have one, but I can't seem to find it on my 411.
Thanx
Mikey


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

9443 and you have to have a dish pointed @ 61.5


----------



## paychekkk (Jan 15, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> 9443 and you have to have a dish pointed @ 61.5


I just had the dish 1000 installed Sunday. Will I get it with my current setup.
Thanx
Mikey


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

no


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

no and you don't need it. It's a really old outdated HD demo that retailers could use. They either need to update it or dump it and use the space for more HD channels when they come online.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, but the quality on that channel is amazing. It really does look great. Too bad they don't use that quality on all of the Voom channels!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The fish tank is interesting ... but if I hear Laurie tell me that I need a module to upgrade my state of the art 6000u one more time, I'm going to scream.

It NEEDS a refresh!


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Kinda like the old Peter Frampton tape we used to loop in CC....I swear...if I EVER hear "Show Me the Way" again....


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha, CC = Circuit City i presume? I miss the old days of CC if so, back when the sales force actually had some useful knowledge  it's sad to see what's happening to them in this "be like Best Buy" era


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Once they had more than 1 HD channel, it seems to me the better setup for retailers to show off Dish is to actually have them get the whole HD package so they can flip around channels and show off to customers more than just the Demo package.

Especially when the demo package was old several years ago and is still broadcasting pretty much the same old footage they did that was already old then!

Plus it would be a whole channel's worth of "free" bandwidth they could use to launch an actual HD channel for us!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDNET on Tuesday Morning about 8 AM EST, if it still plays then. "HDNET Test Pattern"


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> haha, CC = Circuit City i presume? I miss the old days of CC if so, back when the sales force actually had some useful knowledge  it's sad to see what's happening to them in this "be like Best Buy" era


And this all changed when CC changed their pay structure. CC sales associates used to be paid on a commisioned basis. This gave them the incentive to learn everything about the products they sold. The current CC aisle-watchers are not paid on commision, and thus don't care if customers get waited on, nor do they have any incentive to learn about new products other than the price and where the item is located on the shelf or in the stockroom.

Basically CC changed from a productivity-based incentive pay structure to a "The pay is the same whether you try or not" structure. The result is obvious.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> And this all changed when CC changed their pay structure. CC sales associates used to be paid on a commisioned basis. This gave them the incentive to learn everything about the products they sold. The current CC aisle-watchers are not paid on commision, and thus don't care if customers get waited on, nor do they have any incentive to learn about new products other than the price and where the item is located on the shelf or in the stockroom.
> 
> Basically CC changed from a productivity-based incentive pay structure to a "The pay is the same whether you try or not" structure. The result is obvious.


As much as it hurts to say it: True....very true.....very SAD....but very true....:nono2:


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

yup. CC is now just like BestBuy but without the stuff on the floor so it can actually take longer to buy instore now (though I do LOVE the buy on the web, pick up at the store in 20 minutes deal). I miss the days when I worked there. I learned so much by picking the brains of reps from car and home audio. I was there when CC picked up HK as a product line, and got to go to a special training and learned a lot from their engineer about what really makes one product sound better than another. After that, I spent the next 2 years constantly making demo tapes on various tape decks, or playing different CD brands on different receiver and speaker combos, to see if there really were differences. 

It was amazing and eye opening. As a result, I'll never myself, nor let a friend who asks for my help, ever buy home audio equipment from Japanesse/Asian makers like Sony/JVC/Kenwood etc. (unless they are literally not interested in anything but price, sound quality be damned). The worst I'll ever advise them to buy is Onkyo/Denon/Yamaha, and that is with reservations. The sound quality differences, when you have the equipment to do a proper comparison, are amazing. And the problem with CC/BB et al today is everyone is hourly and they are kids with out a clue. Tweeter is the only main stream audio store with commissions, I think, but they are usually so egotistical they will never give something they don't sell props. That is the one thing i hate about most audio shops, if they don't sell it, it must be junk, not the fact the maker wouldn't or didn't need them.

My favorite "funny" test for the quality of an amp or reciever is how much it weighs. While not a serious judge, generally the heavier it is, the bigger the power supply, heatsink, capacitors, etc., and while not 100%, many many times, the quality of sound follows the one that weighs more  Has to be a reason one weighs 18 lbs and one 41 lbs yet are in the same size chassis huh


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

The picture quality is amazing! but it does need updated demo.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Rogueone,

I feel your pain. I used to make a living selling retail electronics. That has been impossible for the last 15 years. I started working in retail electronics in 1982. My training consisted of, "there is the cash register and there is your first customer. Don't bother me unless the place is on fire."

I quickly learned that if I didn't know what the hell I was talking about, I couldn't sell as much as my cohorts who did. 100% commission sales works well as an insentive to do your damned job!

But people have spoken with their wallets. They'd rather spend a couple of bucks less at a "Megalo Mart" and complain about the lack of service than actually pay for service!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha your mostly right there! of all the places I know of in the electronics mega sales arena, the one that seems to have it right is MicroCenter. They are also the only one that does commissions the right way, too bad CC didn't take a clue from them  MC puts you in a department, like MAC, clone pc, branded pc, peripherals, software, etc. As a 'sales person', you are paid hourly. each dept has a monthly budget, if your dept reaches that budget, everyone gets some % of the profits as a bonus or commission. A friend from CC went there and is still there 14 years later. Best thing is they had no backstabbing or commission stealing. the better people get a higher percentage, but the plan is for your team to work together to get the questions answered and the sale competed. Almost makes too much sense  Just glad I'm out of retail now though, I hated working EVERY holiday and 6 day weeks from Thanksgiving thru Christmas


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

They should switch the Fish Tank to round the clock Bikini Destinations  .

Ok, I suppose an HD Movie Trailer channel would be pretty cool too.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> haha your mostly right there! of all the places I know of in the electronics mega sales arena, the one that seems to have it right is MicroCenter. They are also the only one that does commissions the right way, too bad CC didn't take a clue from them  MC puts you in a department, like MAC, clone pc, branded pc, peripherals, software, etc. As a 'sales person', you are paid hourly. each dept has a monthly budget, if your dept reaches that budget, everyone gets some % of the profits as a bonus or commission. A friend from CC went there and is still there 14 years later. Best thing is they had no backstabbing or commission stealing. the better people get a higher percentage, but the plan is for your team to work together to get the questions answered and the sale competed. Almost makes too much sense  Just glad I'm out of retail now though, I hated working EVERY holiday and 6 day weeks from Thanksgiving thru Christmas


"Black Friday" of 2001 was a lesson when I was at CC.....Talk about backstabbing!!!
Of 8 (!) commissioned salespeople on the Home Entertainment floor.....7 were "glued" to the big-screen TVs!!(Guess who #8 was....?! )
Yeah, they all made a mint that day....I did OK...but was given a hairy eyeball by the other 7 for quite awhile afterward....."Why the h*** didn't you stick where the $$ was???" because for every 60" Panny that walked out the door...tehre were 6 or 7 home theatre sound systems sold...not to mention the 13" TV/VCR combos that we couldn't keep in stock.....THAT's what the average customer wanted....but....that wasn't where the BIG $$ was...so..I kept my wallet thin...but I also like to think I kept some self-respect....and (hopefully) helped out those who weren't in the market for a $5000 gift..... 
BTW...Did I mention.....I'm no longer at CC.....turned in my name badge in 2002....


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> My favorite "funny" test for the quality of an amp or reciever is how much it weighs. While not a serious judge, generally the heavier it is, the bigger the power supply, heatsink, capacitors, etc., and while not 100%, many many times, the quality of sound follows the one that weighs more  Has to be a reason one weighs 18 lbs and one 41 lbs yet are in the same size chassis huh


While not a "test" for quality, it is something worth looking at. I also like for equipment manufacturers to post their product manuals on the web. This way I know exactly what features a product does or does not have.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

as funny as it sounds, go pick up a typical receiver from Sony et al, then pick up a Harman or an Adcom or a Bang & Olfsen etc. big difference. My bud who has a whicked HT I helped him design, bought a couple Adcom GFA775s if i recall the number (5x175). Suckers are like 50lbs a piece. Before, we were looking at a local audio shop and saw a rotel 5 channel amp, and had picked it up, it was barely 20 or 25. My HK 5x60 receiver weighs more! that's sad when a receiver weighs more than a supposed high end 5 channel amp. really questionable power supply and heatsinks in that rotel we saw. 

The adcom's are monsters, but then he snagged a couple 555's off ebay, and even though they are 2 channel, they're even bigger (not made anymore though). They do go mono at 900w @ 2 ohms  sawwweet.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

i don't see the HDNet test pattern on my guide. Does it actually show up on the guide?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have not checked for months to see it. It did show in the EPG when I saw it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Tuesday 6:00AM ET it only last for 10 minutes then the fugitive comes on at 6:10, so that's why they probably don't have it listed in the guide


----------

